# -=Juicy Fruit Problem with LEAVES=- HELP PLZZZ



## warsmoke (Apr 24, 2008)

*Hi everyone, i have a juicy fruit plant, its 24 days old))) name to it is "1st April joke" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyways i got trouble with it, there are some dots on the leaves, and i dont know what is it, and whats wrong.....and the top ones that just came out a day ago, its curly and its like mirro it reflects light....
Sorry for makeing this topic, im sure there were same questions b4 from other members but u know how it is when ur favorite plant gets sick...)))
 Plz NEED help asap, thnx
*


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 24, 2008)

looks hungry to me or could need some super thrive


----------



## warsmoke (Apr 25, 2008)

*whats that super thrive ?? sorry my english is not that well...
thnx for reply*


----------



## Brouli (Apr 25, 2008)

superthrive its a Vitamin complex that help plants deal with stress during transplants and early stage of introducing to nutrients, i useit thru-out the whole grow.

Hope that Help


----------



## Hick (Apr 25, 2008)

..it actually looks pretty healthy to "me" warbud. 
"I" certainly wouldn't use superthrive, I don't see any signs of "stress",(which is [i[suppose[/i] to be what ST is all about)..but "I" hate that stuff. It has never brought satisfactory results for "me"... others claim different results, but thats my experience.
  Elaborate on your setup for us. Lights, soil, temps, ph, ect. 
  SOMEWHERE on the board, we "used" to have a sticky with a list of things that we need to know about your growing conditions, in order to diagnose a problem, but I fail to find it at the moment.. 
  My initial thoughts are, it looks a bit "stretched" and weak stemmed.
  Higher lumens and a fan circulateing enough air to make the leaves 'vibrate' just a little bit. That will fatten that skinny stalk up.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree with Hick. We need more info on your setup to diagnose your problem correctly. I've never used superthrive so I can't tell you whether or not to use it. It's up to you. I would say better lighting and a fan blowing on them will help out a lot. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 25, 2008)

Look how skinny your stem is lol. What kind of lighting r u using?


----------



## Hick (Apr 25, 2008)

.. I found it!! 
How to ask for help


----------



## warsmoke (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, thanks for helping,  i have 2 lamps 90w each 130v, than a UV light from my lizard, computer fan its realy strong, but the 2 lights are realy high from the top of da plant cuz they get raly hot, but i got this Lucalox 70w HPS with 6400 lumens but it doest work with my socets i guess i need other ones, so i dono how to find out which one i need for this lamp, i check Ph of soil is around 7 a bit lower....i gave some furtulisors today i think its Miracle grow or something like that, that hase all da stuuf for plan.... i guess the problem was in food.....and light.... i guess i just need to find out howe to make this light work......any help?
Thanks


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

i see what hes talking about, its the leaf material inbetween secondary  veins....and its a PH problem. buy a ph meter read the growguides in my sig and research as much as you can.....


----------



## 3patas (Apr 26, 2008)

warsmoke said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, thanks for helping, i have 2 lamps 90w each 130v, than a UV light from my lizard, computer fan its realy strong, but the 2 lights are realy high from the top of da plant cuz they get raly hot, but i got this Lucalox 70w HPS with 6400 lumens but it doest work with my socets i guess i need other ones, so i dono how to find out which one i need for this lamp, i check Ph of soil is around 7 a bit lower....i gave some furtulisors today i think its Miracle grow or something like that, that hase all da stuuf for plan.... i guess the problem was in food.....and light.... i guess i just need to find out howe to make this light work......any help?
> Thanks


well my friend to start off the light that you mention the lizzard one is no good those lights at meant to be to warm the lizzard or reptile cuzz they are cold blooded and need heat to digest their food and power up so my first suggestion get rid of the light then you need to start checking you ph on the water thats your problem your plants dont have enough magnesium sulfate  what you do is go to any drug store and buy your self some epson salt then get a gallon of water (with ph check and balance) add 2 spoons of the salt to it and feed your plant with only that if worst get to worst get a spray bottle and fill it up with that water and spray your plants 2 to 3 times a day always trying not to overwater or your solution will turn to nightmares remember you do what ever you want to your plants but this metode have work on me and good luck


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

No, dont grow with incandecent bulbs and dont listen to bad advice from people that have absolutely no growing expierence.


----------



## warsmoke (Apr 26, 2008)

*Thx everyone, so is this hps light on the picture is good for it, if "yes" how to make it work? it doesnt work in usual light sockets....
P.S. the light from lizard is is a UV light it doesnt get hot my friend, for lizard u use the wormig light and the actual light.....so it doest burn my plant but im worried about 2 other lights i got, they get realy hot and i think they are not so good for my plant here is a picture ov UV light and the main lights i use*


----------



## Hick (Apr 26, 2008)

neither are hps bulbs..neither are "good" grow light sources...


----------



## warsmoke (Apr 26, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> i see what hes talking about, its the leaf material inbetween secondary  veins....and its a PH problem. buy a ph meter read the growguides in my sig and research as much as you can.....




*about a PH meter i cant find one   but i got ph tester so i tested the soil last night and it was higher than 6 and lower than 7.....*


----------



## warsmoke (Apr 26, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> neither are hps bulbs..neither are "good" grow light sources...



*the HPS light  photo i got....look up....... post #9*
*But i dont know how to make it work... it doesnt work with usual sockets...*


----------



## Hick (Apr 26, 2008)

warsmoke said:
			
		

> *the HPS light  photo i got....look up....... post #9*
> *But i dont know how to make it work... it doesnt work with usual sockets...*



Ahhhhh haa.. I see, sorry.
 You need a ballast and probably "mogul" socket.


----------



## gagjababy (Apr 26, 2008)

If you want to make the HPS bulbs work you will need a ballast. For a 70 watt HPS you can buy a floodlight at homedepot meant for 70watt hps. This will already have the ballast in it, you will need to wire it though...


----------



## warsmoke (Apr 26, 2008)

*How much do u think they will cost? cuz this light by itself is 40$ ))))
maybe its gonna be cheaper to get a few Flurocent lights, i saw a good one in the store it was cheaper and it had 2700 lument per light...*.



*SORRY*


----------



## Hick (Apr 26, 2008)

warsmoke said:
			
		

> *How much do u think they will cost? cuz this fcking light by itself is 40$ ))))
> maybe its gonna be cheaper to get a few Flurocent lights, i saw a good one in the store it was cheaper and it had 2700 lument per light...*.



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


> *1*. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.


----------



## warsmoke (Apr 26, 2008)

*Sorry, done....*


----------



## Hick (Apr 26, 2008)

check out 'insidesun' or htg supply for reasonably priced ballasts/setups


----------



## warsmoke (Apr 26, 2008)

*not realy sure whats 'insidesun' or htg supply but thnx ill try to find out))*


----------



## Hick (Apr 26, 2008)

they are websites warbud
try google, or search on ebay


----------



## warsmoke (Apr 26, 2008)

*Thnx 
 And here are the last pictures of my plant, just made those, ))
Any help, why do they get more yellow/white ??*
*and the top leaves picture #30 i don't event know how to describe whats wrong with them.....first they were rold and they were glasy what i mean is that they reflected like a mirror, now they are getting darker.....*


----------



## warsmoke (Apr 27, 2008)

Got new lights for plant)


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 27, 2008)

those dont need a "mongol" socket? lol  


and ebay or criagslist has some up for grabs....


----------



## warsmoke (Apr 27, 2008)

i got 2 fluorescent lights 42 watts each, 2700 lumens each.....for one plant, i guess 5400 lumens is ok.....
I put them like 5 cm from the plant....


----------



## warsmoke (Apr 28, 2008)

*Got those pictures today, top leaves seem to get better but those white/yellowish parts dont go away....  they are under 2 Fluro lamps, 2700 lum each, watering with distilled water mixed with Miracle Grow by instruction,(N-24%, P2O5-Phosphate-8%, K2O-16%, Boron-0.02%, Coper-0.07%, Iron Fe-0.15%, Manganese-0.05%, Zinc-0.06%, Molybdenum-0.0005%, EDTA-1.2% )  when the soil gets dry, sometimes spraying, got fan pointing at the plant so its all shaking, Ph i guess is ok by the test, temperature is ok, humidity not sure but i have an open bottle standing there*


----------



## Hick (Apr 28, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> those dont need a "mongol" socket? lol
> 
> 
> and ebay or criagslist has some up for grabs....



...* "Mogul"*.. socket for the hps bulb


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 28, 2008)

it was a joke hick, mongolonian socket? LOL remember that kid on here one time asked for one?


nevermind hick. like i dont know how to make an hps bulb work!


----------



## warsmoke (Apr 28, 2008)

*maybe u guys can say something bout the plant and how to help him, make him healthy...?  )))) *


----------



## Hick (Apr 29, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> it was a joke hick, mongolonian socket? LOL remember that kid on here one time asked for one?
> 
> 
> nevermind hick. like i dont know how to make an hps bulb work!


:doh:..sorry toa, I don't recall the "mongaloid" socket queery..  , and I'm pretty sure that I misspelled it in my previous post. . Wadn't 'bustin' yer hump'.. only presnting accurate info for warbud.

...and warbud.. sorry for hijacking/wandering off topic a bit in your thread, too. If you like, I can clean it up a li'l for you, by deleting oour irrelevant posts..

The necrotic patches won't heal, correct itself. Concentrate on the new growth, if it is healthy and lush, you're doing fine.


----------



## warsmoke (May 5, 2008)

any help guys???.......


----------



## Hick (May 5, 2008)

are they stil yellowing?. the new growth?. is it spreading?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 5, 2008)

read a growguide in my signature and research....let us know what else is going on and what youve done so far to combat these issues.


you can catch a man a fish...


----------

